# Multivitamins



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can take a multivitamin while in Synthroid? I forgot to ask my doctor, but have been taking it anyway.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

JLynn said:


> Does anyone know if I can take a multivitamin while in Synthroid? I forgot to ask my doctor, but have been taking it anyway.


I take my Unithroid in the middle of the night as I wake every night.

If you take a multi try and take it a few hours away from your Synthroid.

I take calcium as well which is why I am in the habit of taking my replacement at night.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. I take my Synthroid at 6:30am, then calcium with lunch and then again with dinner. I've been taking a multivitamin mid-afternoon so nothing is taken close to the Synthroid.


----------

